# Blue crayfish/black lighting



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

First off, I plan on getting a blue crayfish for my empty(water, gravel, filter, and everything just no fish) 10 gallon soon. I was wondering if I could switch out the gravel with white gravel, and switch the lighting to blacklighting, that would look very cool, I read that crayfish love the dark anyway, so would this be a problem/stress out the crayfish? (btw my room has a large window so there would be plenty of sunlight during the day)

Thanks in advance, Albino_101


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone please help me?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, dark=/=blacklight. There's a thread about it on Aquariacentral you might want to check out: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-27262.html

From what I've read, an actinic light would make the colors pop if you were really interested in that kind of effect.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks trashion, the actinic light looks cool!


----------

